# 2013 Ankona Owners Tournament - Flamingo



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

In on the gayness


----------



## ColeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

As long as it's not the first weekend in April, count me in, especially if Marty is there.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in as long as it isn't the week of may 20 they 24


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I defiantly will be there to represent !!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool deal. Let me know. 

Destroyed it in chokoloskee this Jan

I will be posting video 

Can't wait for the next getogether.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

can I fish it on my non ankona boat?????? haha, just kidding....


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Im hatin myself still for missing the last one. I wont make that mistake this time.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Can I join in on a non Ankona sled?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Can I join in on a non Ankona sled?


More than welcome to come hang out and fish with everyone, but cannot compete in a non-ankona skiff.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I would make a mint selling Ankona stickers. LOL


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> I would make a mint selling Ankona stickers. LOL


I need one for my truck. I meant to ask Mel for one last week when I got my TM installed.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anymore details?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Mel is set up to make their decals in house. I'm sure he'll give us some, and I'll make some for the event, like Strongarm Products donated some for the Titusville event. I will again donate artwork for the event, and sell long sleeve microfiber shirts at about $15-20.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Mel is set up to make their decals in house. I'm sure he'll give us some, and I'll make some for the event, like Strongarm Products donated some for the Titusville event. I will again donate artwork for the event, and sell long sleeve microfiber shirts at about $15-20.


I will donate my logo, and I will also pole anyone's skiff in my underwear for the small fee of $20.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Paint

Sweet.  Love the artwork and those shirts.

I was kidding about the stickers.  They would be for all those non Ankona boats to make them Ankona's.   

That way the subject line above wont be misleading for some folk. LOL

Keywords Ankona Owners


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I still need a sticker to make my truck an Ankona/Chevy, hah


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

May 18 and 19 have great tides for Flamingo. 

June 1st and 2nd are pretty good, too....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Mel is set up to make their decals in house. I'm sure he'll give us some, and I'll make some for the event, like Strongarm Products donated some for the Titusville event. I will again donate artwork for the event, and sell long sleeve microfiber shirts at about $15-20.



I'm in!  Let us know about the shirts and how to order.  Don't want to miss this one! 
Artificial and fly again?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Can I join in on a non Ankona sled?
> 
> 
> More than welcome to come hang out and fish with everyone, but cannot compete in a non-ankona skiff.


Hum, Ankona helped me modify my rod storage on my Scout; I have Ankona stickers. Can I play? 

Anyone wana race? First person to Little Shark wins! BTW My ScouKona tops out at 52mph. ;D

Have fun gents! Stay safe and catch 'em up.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Can I join in on a non Ankona sled?
> >
> >
> > More than welcome to come hang out and fish with everyone, but cannot compete in a non-ankona skiff.
> ...



You're always welcome, Jan! I feel like you're responsible for the Native, anyway! lol


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

We got dates yet?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I cannot wait until my Master's program is over!! I hate having class on Saturday mornings....I am missing everything!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> May 18 and 19 have great tides for Flamingo.
> 
> June 1st and 2nd are pretty good, too....



Im good with both of those dates.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Mel is set up to make their decals in house. I'm sure he'll give us some, and I'll make some for the event, like Strongarm Products donated some for the Titusville event. I will again donate artwork for the event, and sell long sleeve microfiber shirts at about $15-20.


You should offer the LS shirts for sale to members to help subsidize the tourney?


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Is this a Ankona Boats sponsored event ? When will the final dates and info be announced ?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> That way the subject line above wont be misleading for some folk. LOL
> 
> Keywords Ankona Owners


I was not misled, I just want revenge.  P.I.B. has won two tournaments out of Homestead 2 years in a row and this year it has been cancelled.  Have to beat him somehow.  See you at the FFT Eric .  Btw, you going to hook us up with some art?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > That way the subject line above wont be misleading for some folk. LOL
> >
> > Keywords Ankona Owners
> 
> ...



Yeah, I spoke to someone at the captains meeting last year about maybe some artwork for shirts or something. let me know. lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys, lets take a vote. Would you rather it be a tournament, or just an owners weekend like we had in Titusville. I feel like we probably were more united and had a lot more fun just hanging out rather than a competition. Like day 2 last year, down in Miami peacock fishing seemed more closer than the competitive fishing the day prior. Just a thought? 

Voice your opinion here in this thread. We will still designate a spot for meeting up for great food and brew to acknowledge everyone and what's is going on, like at the Titusville trip dinner at Dogs R Us. Maybe meet at Shakey's again in homestead? Or we will talk to a few other local Miami guys to find a good new place. 

Here's the report from the Titusville Weekend trip, in case some of you missed it.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1349736316/0


And here's a video filmed mostly in Flamingo and Mosquito Lagoon during the Ankona weekend.
https://vimeo.com/60124708

Also, I still have a shirt from the last event, size small if anyone wants to buy it.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I vote get-together.  It is much more laid back and fun.  It seems like everyone is so serious in the tournament setting. Just an observation.  

Ultimately the goal is to catch up with friends, see their skiffs, eat some grub, drink some beer, make some new memories, and finally, catch some fish.  These get-togethers are so much more than just fishing.  

We can always brag with pictures of our catch.  Cant wait till the next one.

oh yeah i forgot. Get some cool shirts.  Great job!

I hope to see some of the new Ankona Owners out there.  We have added so many to the family.

Come out and join the festivities, especially if its in your backyard or not. Trips are usually months in advance so everyone can plan accordingly. We would love to meet ya.  I personally love the road trips and the new areas to explore.

It was my first to mosquito lagoon, and certainly not my last.

Stay safe


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it too early to lobby for the location for the 2014 event? 
How about somewhere east central.. between St. Lucie Inlet and Sebastian. Perhaps it's already been there .. I'm only aware of the last couple of years. 
I can see the T shirts now... "2014 ANKONA owners fishing tournament.. to be held in ANKONA Florida.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Last year we did three of these. Tampa, Flamingo, and Titusville. John Bull(shadowcast) accomplished something we'd all spoke about and never got into motion when he organized the first event, in Tampa last summer. It was a blast, and everyone became really good friends, and it became apparent that most wanted to visit Flamingo and do some fishing. So Bollywood, Brunnerrrr and I organized the Flamingo one about 3 to 4 weeks after the Tampa one. Which was crazy that we got such a good turnout. And during that one, people mentioned possibly doing a Mosquito Lagoon trip. So Matt Cox (red ripper) picked a date, and hotel, and then we ran with it and got more people involved, since we had a few months to plan. 

I like Flamingo, for the opportunity is wide. From all kinds of fishing, from fishing creeks, to back country marsh's, to wide open flats of Florida Bay. Species ranging from redfish, snook, tarpon, bonefish, permit, black drum, sheepshead, it's really a great fishery that's out of this world. It's the only place in this world that I know of that all those species can be caught. Well, Biscayne Bay has a large population of redfish forming now, too. But those fish don't eat most things tossed at them. lol 

Flamingo is an insanely special fishery for redfish, snook, tarpon, and a short distance from excellent bonefish and permit fishing.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

..But just think.. If we had one in east central, Mel could have us all over for dinner.. or better yet, invite us all to stay at his house.. NOT! 

New to Ankona (summer of 2012).. but hope to make it to one of these things soon..


----------



## greenemat (Jun 20, 2012)

Dates? I need to start planning this to take off from work I live up in Tallahassee long way for me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Alright everyone let's vote to try to set a date.... these are the options.

May 18 and 19 
June 1st and 2nd


----------



## greenemat (Jun 20, 2012)

June 1st and 2nd.


----------



## ColeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

I can only make May 18-19. I'll be gone all June with military obligations. Uncle Sam just doesn't understand good fishing...


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am down with May 18-19.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

May 18-19


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It appears that I will be busy for a few days may 30 - june 5th, so May 18 and 19 it is.


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Just picked up the 2013 Ankona Cayenne last weekend. Can new owners attend? If so add me to the list of communications please.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Just picked up the 2013 Ankona Cayenne last weekend. Can new owners attend? If so add me to the list of communications please.


Yes they can, that's the point of it all.

There is no 'list' you need to check back here every week.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> > Just picked up the 2013 Ankona Cayenne last weekend. Can new owners attend? If so add me to the list of communications please.
> 
> 
> Yes they can, that's the point of it all.
> ...


As MattyVac stated.  You can check back here periodically but Shadowcast has a phone list.  There is a core group that gets things going from event to event.  At the next get-together you can swap numbers and get text messages from forum members.  
Its way easier if you have a few Ankonian numbers. 

Welcome to the Family


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

May 18-19th.  I'm in!


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Is everyone planning on camping? I went onto the Everglades National Park website and it says that there are no campsites available? We are planning on coming down from Central Florida and want to make sure we have a place to drink and cook some fish at ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Is everyone planning on camping? I went onto the Everglades National Park website and it says that there are no campsites available? We are planning on coming down from Central Florida and want to make sure we have a place to drink and cook some fish at ;D


Staying in the park that time of year is a death wish. The bugs will either drink all your blood, or drive you insane. lol Last year, everyone stayed at a hotel near Miami International Airport, and a few parked their skiffs in my yard. We can probably find a hotel further down south so we are closer to the park. It's about an hour and a half away from my house.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

I would like to try to make this one as well.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone up for islamorada and make the moring run to Flamingo?


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

How about the Marriott in Homestead? Are the dates for sure yet?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

May 18 and 19 

The thing with Islamorada is that if it's nasty out, there's no real sheltered areas to fish. And it's a long run through some basins that can get really bad. I have done the run plenty of times, but I don't know if everyone else would be up for it when it's nasty out.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool man it was just a thought. Im up for it lol.  

The nightlife and bars there are a little better than florida city's  and its a trek to the house.

Gotta see where we can keep the skiffs then.

Are we even going to be able to fish there.  All this talk of shutting it down.

We will all have to sell the boats for a kayak to fish Flamingo soon.  All your spots will soon be unreachable :'(


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> Are we even going to be able to fish there.  All this talk of shutting it down.
> 
> We will all have to sell the boats for a kayak to fish Flamingo soon.  All your spots will soon be unreachable :'(



Woah, What talk?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2013/03/06/everglades-park-to-close-one-third-of-florida-bay-to-traditional-boating/

Lets all go get kayaks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

pole and troll zones.... not unreachable on Ankona's.... just a royal pain in the ass poling so damn long.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Anyone up for islamorada and make the moring run to Flamingo?


Islamorada would be awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> pole and troll zones....  not unreachable on Ankona's.... just a royal pain in the ass poling so damn long.


Hate to be out in those area's when a storm comes in!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Is everyone planning on camping? I went onto the Everglades National Park website and it says that there are no campsites available? We are planning on coming down from Central Florida and want to make sure we have a place to drink and cook some fish at ;D


Eric said camping in May in the everglades sucks. So no camping?

We can all stay on the same floor at a hotel..


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

So.....never being to Flamingo....are they proposing expanding pole and troll zones?? You can still operate a motorized skiff in marked channels right? I am for that if it benefits the health of the estuary. You just have to pick and choose your days when you go deep into the zone. But again, I don't live there nor do I fish it regualrly....so my input means ziltch!


----------



## fishnut (Jun 4, 2007)

The channels and deep water basins are still combustion zones, you just can't run your outboard once you get to the poll and troll areas. I'm all for proper estuary management; particularly with some of the damage I've seen in Flamingo; but once the government gets involved in something, 9 times out of 10, the results are less than desired. I agree with PIB, it can be a PIA if your in too deep to pole out; if a pole is all you got. Snake Bight requires you to know your tides, the winds and the 'lay of the land' (deeper basins, small channels leading into and out, etc...) in order to successfully tackle that area. This past weekend, the winds and outgoing tide made Snake Bight look like a soccer field. I think I'll be attending one of the public meetings and researching the proposal a little more. Good Luck on the tourney by the way.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I wasn't trying to throw this thread off topic.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

How do I get in on this now that I am an Ankona owner?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, it's not going to be an official tournament any more. Just a big weekend hang out. We will start getting official details here soon. I'm working on getting some new nice shirts for the event, maybe multicolor artwork rather than the single color microfibers we've had as the past events.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Im not an Ankona owner but I have fished the park MANY of times. My suggestion for a weekend gathering is this. Call La Jolla resort in Islamorada and book the rooms. Its an awesome place with a perfect area for everyone to gather and have beers, bbq etc out back facing the bay. The run across if it gets windy and such can get rough but is VERY doable in a skiff. Believe me I have done it plenty of times. I can give Eric a route that will keep everyone out of the rough stuff for the majority of the crossing. Florida City/Homestead would be good but no where near as good as La Jolla/Islamorada.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> How do I get in on this now that I am an Ankona owner?


Really simple. Just show up. ;D






> Im not an Ankona owner but I have fished the park MANY of times. My suggestion for a weekend gathering is this. Call La Jolla resort in Islamorada and book the rooms. Its an awesome place with a perfect area for everyone to gather and have beers, bbq etc out back facing the bay. The run across if it gets windy and such can get rough but is VERY doable in a skiff. Believe me I have done it plenty of times. I can give Eric a route that will keep everyone out of the rough stuff for the majority of the crossing. Florida City/Homestead would be good but no where near as good as La Jolla/Islamorada.


Been wanting to do this!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Its simple, ill get with eric and have him call la jolla. maybe get a group rate? The crossing should be the least of your worries. I led the way for a couple of years when they did the forum crossing.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

The crossing is no worries. I go to lostmans and Willy willy often and that's  40 miles or so. My original suggestion was to stay in the Keys and fish flamingo and the keys.  I'll take the Keys nightlife any day over Florida City's. lol   I have ran my copperhead in 3-4 in Biscayne bay on a real nasty day. I'm down.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Islamorada is perfect, but tarpon season should be in full swing.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

get a head count on here asap call La Jolla and reserve some rooms!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> get a head count on here asap call La Jolla and reserve some rooms!


do we actually want to do that?

I feel like between the south fl guys and the central fl guys, this will turn into a fraternity retreat real quick.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You boys better pick a date and have everything planned for that date. If you try to appease everyone your event will never happen and even this late, planning will be tough for many.

First post on this was in January for April-May...guess what - it's April and May is right around the corner.

Don't mean to whizz on a great time, but get it done.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Our events have always happened. The South Florida Ankonians know that appeasing everyone is impossible. Every event has been a huge success. From the turnout to the awesome t-shirts made to the fish caught. I have no doubt this one will be successful. Everything happens for a reason. It doesn't matter where you are...it's who your with. 

Hope to see all the nuts out there.  Show up and fish. 

When and where is it again. Oh yeah doesn't matter. I'm in!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That dates are chosen, and it will be in the keys somewhere. whether it's out of Flamingo or Islamorada, one of the two.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds good. Can't wait.  Are we doing shirts again??  Buffs could be an option too. I know a guy who can draw and paint a little. I think his name is Eric. Lol

Let me know if you need any help with event preparation. I'm at your disposal.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Sounds good. Can't wait.  Are we doing shirts again??  Buffs could be an option too. I know a guy who can draw and paint a little. I think his name is Eric. Lol
> 
> Let me know if you need any help with event preparation. I'm at your disposal.


Eric said he wanted to do color shirts this time...dont know the details.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Is may 18+19 still the dates?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Is may 18+19 still the dates?



Yes sir. 

I was finding out pricing today, but full color will require a minimum of 48 shirts ordered. So that's out of the picture.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> > Is may 18+19 still the dates?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BUFF'S???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll prob be joining Anthony (saltyguy94) again for this tournament/get to together so thought id chime in. Florida city gives you better access to the fishing grounds. 15 minutes away from biscayne bay, and an hour drive from either Islamorada or Flamingo. If it's going to be windy you fish flamingo where there are many protected areas to fish either up front or out back. If its really nice you have your choice of either 3 areas. Like PIB has said, in islamorada if its windy it can be a nasty run across to flamingo and its a 45 min to hour long run each way. The long run limits you on how much you can run around the flamingo area unless bringing extra fuel or running to flamingo marina to fuel up. 1 hour long ride in the car trailering the boat sounds better to me then running hour in the boat in a nasty chop first thing in the morning. Also florida city gives you access to lots of canals to fish largemouth and peacock bass. And if u want night life then can always just drive down from Florida city to islamorada or drive up to Miami. But that's just me. If everyone is looking for more of a laid back chill weekend and if its windy that's just a better excuse to start drinking early then Islamorada is def the place to go. If weather is gonna be better then last time then a small tournament would be fun. Of course it would be fun to win again also.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What if we do both shirts and masks?

Mask's minimum would be 2 dozen for the order. At $20 each. So we have to secure 24 orders. Some may want multiples, so we need to figure this out.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Dam!sounds like you all gonna have a blast,wish I had an ankona about now.tight lines guys.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll take a shirt and a mask for sure. Whoever ends up riding with me will have to buy one as well. It will be a requirement to get on my skiff. haha


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy to announce that Skinny Water Culture will be producing our Stalkers Mask's and Shirts, so be sure to get in on it! 

They will be specific for the event, with artwork by myself. 

I need to get sizes ASAP. 

They will be eating some of the cost, to bring them at a lower price than their price for their new mask style. 


The first 10 people to purchase masks and shirts, will receive a goodie bag with items from my self (www.IamWaseOne.com), Marty (SkinnySkiff.com), Bob (Strongarm Products), and maybe a few others who'd like to contribute.

Looks like the shirts will be in the $25 range, and the masks will be $20. 
This time around, the shirts will not be microfiber fishing shirts. These will be nice high quality tshirts produced by Skinny Water Culture to represent your Ankonahood when you're out in town, at a boat show, or at a sports bar.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I would like a set in large and xlarge . How do we pay for them?


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Two shirts and two masks. Shirt size x-large and a large.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

XXL shirt and a mask for me. Let me know how to pay.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

XL shirt and a mask for me

I will let you know if I need one for my 2nd angler.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

One L shirt, one S shirt, and one mask for me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> XXL shirt and a mask for me. Let me know how to pay.


Me too!  let me know!


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

1 shirt size L
1 mask

[smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Paypal funds to: [email protected]

specify sizes in the notes on the payment. 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## ColeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

PayPal sent. Any more info on if we're still running this thing out of the park, or the Keys? I prefer the park, just because I'm coming from Broward and wasn't trying to spend hotel money and all that, but once everything is finalized I'll figure out a plan.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

just sent you some dinero. lets see some art! I wanna see what these buffs are gonna look like.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Warren (Brunnerrrrr) is searching for options. Hotel options, and dining/hang out options. Once he does his research, Ryan (Bollywood) and I will go over and finalize the details, and announce it. 

Islamorada will be less fishing if the weather isn't cooperating. But then, if the weather isn't cooperating, I think I'd rather been kicking back in Islamorada with a cold one than running around flamingo and driving around Miami. lol 
We'll see, and announce details. The drive to Islamorada is the same distance from Miami as it to the boat ramp at Flamingo. 

As for the artwork, I'm working on it. The outcome of location will determine what we go with. Wether it'll be artwork revolving around redfish, snook and tarpon, or bonefish permit and tarpon.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Put me down for a mask and a shirt size large.
Let me know the final details. I'm going to try and make it down there.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

as of right now the best resort that would be able to hold a large party would be Gilberts in Key Largo. All other resorts and hotels are slammed and have nothing available. I just got off the phone with them. If you would like a room on the second floor it will be $99 on Friday and Saturday (for those thinking of coming on Friday) and I believe $89 a night on Sunday. They only have a handful of room open on the first floor but it will be $110 a night for any of those rooms. We need to get all this sorted out soon because rooms are going fast due to tarpon season!


----------



## Flats_running1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Big tourney at Gilbert's in June so you may want to set your dates. www.bluewatersportfishingboats.com/backcountrychallenge.html


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, a few of us already got our rooms booked at Gilbert's in Key Largo. 


http://360floridakeys.com/resorts-motels/gilberts-resort/gilberts-waterfront-rooms/

So make sure you call and book your room.

The reason why we chose Gilbert's is that there's great fishing in the area, a tiki bar on the property for plenty of alcohol. And the option to trailer the skiff 25 miles or so down the road to Islamorada is there. And, if it's too rough to run to Flamingo, we can trailer across the 17 mile stretch, and into the park. 

Should be a great location. I used to stay at Gilberts throughout my childhood. It's not the same place anymore, but still looks like a great place. I was there today, and it still looked very similar. It's not a huge 5 star hotel, but it's a small tropical style resort on the water.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

a few of us are already booked on the first floor. If you are willing to pay the extra $10 to stay on the first floor a few of us have done so already. Im not stumbling down the stairs after a long night


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like I will be able to go. 

Do you guys do anything to secure your motors while left unattended in the hotel parking lot or when out to eat? Since I have a small two stroke I'm always a bit paranoid about leaving it unattended since it would be easy to take.Do they have a spot to wash everything down and flush motor after fishing? Any places near the hotel that have ethanol free fuel down there?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Looks like I will be able to go.
> 
> Do you guys do anything to secure your motors while left unattended in the hotel parking lot or when out to eat? Since I have a small two stroke I'm always a bit paranoid about leaving it unattended since it would be easy to take.Do they have a spot to wash everything down and flush motor after fishing? Any places near the hotel that have ethanol free fuel down there?


You dont 'need' ethanol free fuel every single time. You'll be fine using 87 at the regular pump for two days if needed. Ethanol free fuel will come at a premium in the keys. Over 4.10 a gal last time I was there.

I have a merc 25 too as you know. As long as it's bolted on you shouldnt worry. If you're only there for the weekend, I would worry about your rods and gear more than your outboard. Plus youll be able to park right by your room or use a slip right behind the hotel.

I'm sure there is a hose at the launch as well for customers to use, but even if there isnt, not flushing your motor one time after use isn't going to corrode or kill it.

I just got back from a trip to chokoloskee and I had the same exact corners as above, and maybe the same level of OCD as you- and it worked out just fine not flushing for one day and using ethanol one time.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

My room is booked.

Brrunner, pib, myself, and red ripper all have rooms adjacent to eachother.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm booked too

Got a room next to you guys. Add High & Dry to the list. 

The ramp is free and trailer parking is free with stay. 

I agree with Mattvac. I would worry more about things that could be taken very easily

But 

If its easy to take off put it in truck. Or buy a cable and lock.

I use 87 octane but if u are an ethanol free fanatic, here is a list of stations.  

Don't let OCD eat at you.  










Hope this helps.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just booked my spot. Going down Thursday after work so we can fish all Friday as well!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the list of gas stations. Can't seem to help the ocd when it comes to the boat. It's what keeps everything looking and working like new 10 years downd the road. Either way I'm excited to fish for tarpon and bones and drink beer!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

It's On!  Just booked my 1st floor room!  See you there! ;D

PIB,  PAYPAL is sent!  Thanks!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Lets do this!!!    

[smiley=1-beer.gif]

Bottoms up !!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Looks like I will be able to go.
> 
> Do you guys do anything to secure your motors while left unattended in the hotel parking lot or when out to eat? Since I have a small two stroke I'm always a bit paranoid about leaving it unattended since it would be easy to take.Do they have a spot to wash everything down and flush motor after fishing? Any places near the hotel that have ethanol free fuel down there?


Is your motor bolted on? If not, you really should bolt it on. For safety reasons, I've had several buddies have their motors fly off the transom while on WOT for not having it bolted on. You can usually also put a lock on the clamps as well. So they have to go through the clamps and bolts to get it. And if they go through that hassel, at least insurance is your next alternative.


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Reservations are made for the first floor. This just happens to be my wifes birthday on Saturday so we are looking to have some good times! The front desk lady said we had to speak to the Marina Master to get a slip or we could launch from their launch for free daily. She said there was room for trailer parking. I have never been there so more details would be great if there are any?

Eric I will wire you some money and sizes.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is going to turn out to be a great time! [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Room booked! Look forward to meeting everyone.

Mike


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Are there outside grills at Gilberts for guests? Places to cook? That would be pretty cool to have a pot luck on Saturday night before going off to party?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As far as trailer parking and stuff goes, we used to trailer our 26' center console and park it at a boat slip over night. I don't remember much because I was just a child. But I do remember going out to sand bars and going for a swim as a child. I remember the resort being awesome. It's not as pretty as it once was, but I stopped by the other day and it still looked like a great fun place.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

There will be a first floor spot opening up shortly. I'm headed further down in the keys. Had two previous trips to Key Largo and looking to change things up a bit. Good luck


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Gilbert's has trailer parking in the back by the half finished building. I think ramp fee was $20.00 last time I was there. Once you park bar traffic can trap your truck and trailer. Just get the band to announce you need out. haha Ramp is a little primitive but no prob for a skiff. Gilbert's has good food and drink still. The people there are friendly too. PIB I will send you funds for a small and xl and 2 buffs tonight. Be nice to meet some new people.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just cancelled my 1st floor room in case anyone else wants it. Not sure how many they had left. Headed down to sugarloaf key.


----------



## ColeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

So is fishing location going to be a day prior decision? Just wondering. I'll be heading down from Ft. Lauderdale the morning of.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

el9surf,

Sorry to hear that. You are going to be missing some good times with everyone. 

Good Luck down there.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Just cancelled my 1st floor room in case anyone else wants it. Not sure how many they had left. Headed down to sugarloaf key.



I'm trailering down further south to fish during the day. We chose Gilberts cause it's a great location centrally located where one can tow to Flamingo, or Run to Flamingo, Tow to Islamorada, or even further south. 




I plan on fishing down somewhere around Islamorada on Friday, and Sunday. I'll probably make the run from Largo to Flamingo on Saturday and run a caravan out there if everyone else is interested in doing so.


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok guys i did some recon of the Area tonight...the poon bite is hot and mingo in not that far away. I think gilberts will be awesome!!! I am gonna try to get Brunner or PIB to lets run the ocean side to see if we can Find some bones, which isnt far away either....Warren and i have fished gilberts ( Jew fish Creek) for years on years, The best thing about it is that it doesn't matter what the weather is doing there is always something and somewhere to fish...I got a whim of some people canceling to go other areas in the keys, Best of luck to you guys, if Your a local you know during peak tarpon season south of largo gets riducious , and you spend more time trying to weave between other boats on the flats because of the amount of guides....


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

^x2

I know it will be a blast. I love Key Largo. Very versatile. And not a far drive. I do go for the fishing, but hanging out with everyone is the icing on the cake. 

Yea buddy. I

;D


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

If YOU'VE NEVER SEEN.... Eric PIB get his ass kicked by pillows when he falls asleep or... Ryan BOLLYWOOD fall asleep for 2 hours then wake up with a sharpied unibrow and say "I wasnt sleeping I was just enjoying the scenery"(yeah riiiigghtt), then wake up in the morning so drunk that his cast with the fly rod are so loose a pornstar would be proud or...Dan run around the hotel in underwear and a Nacho Libre mask screaming "you know Iron man?...Im Iron Dan" or... Kelly finish a bottle of Crown then cuss out the local guide after knocking herself out on the concrete or... Mattyvac and his gf who knows more about the mansport of football than him or... Ryan High + Dry after a few drinks, dance to the sound of country music so hard that his hairspray runs out or... Matt Red Ripper and myself tie some beautiful flies.... THEN youre DEFINITELY MISSING OUT! Gilberts is the place to be! 

Had to say something good about Matt RR thats a big dude..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> If YOU'VE NEVER SEEN.... Eric PIB get his ass kicked by pillows when he falls asleep or... Ryan BOLLYWOOD fall asleep for 2 hours then wake up with a sharpied unibrow and say "I wasnt sleeping I was just enjoying the scenery"(yeah riiiigghtt), then wake up in the morning so drunk that his cast with the fly rod are so loose a pornstar would be proud or...Dan run around the hotel in underwear and a Nacho Libre mask screaming "you know Iron man?...Im Iron Dan" or... Kelly finish a bottle of Crown then cuss out the local guide after knocking herself out on the concrete or... Mattyvac and his gf who knows more about the mansport of football than him or... Ryan High + Dry after a few drinks, dance to the sound of country music so hard that his hairspray runs out or... Matt Red Ripper and myself tie some beautiful flies.... THEN youre DEFINITELY MISSING OUT! Gilberts is the place to be!
> 
> Had to say something good about Matt RR thats a big dude..


Who once went to jail for kicking a cops ass. He's a teddy bear.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't forget capt wiggy aka boomhower


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

PIB, money sent. We might stay further south but, will definitely be by Gilbert's on Saturday. I have Bob from Strongarm's grey demo Shadowcast. See everyone there.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Red ripper, PIB, bollywood and myself were down near Gilbert's this weekend. Found plenty of tarpon in the 15-80lb range


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Had a blast this weekend down in the keys with Brunnerrrr, Bollywood, Red Ripper, and Dan Decibel. Plenty of tarpon all around Gilberts, I got one 40lbr to the skiff on fly, Matt (Red Ripper) had several blow up on his fly, Warren jumped a couple on the 10wt, Ryan (bollywood) had a tailing bonefish take his fly, then decided to strip strike him like he was tarpon fishing. We found ourselves surrounded by schools of tailing redfish, managed to pick some of those off on fly as well. 

It was an awesome weekend prepartying for the May trip.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

So… heard about this on SkinnySkiff and I'm trying to line out a buddy to make the haul (14hrs) with me… No fun fishing alone, and an extra set of eyes in foreign water would be a good thing. I'll be bringing my SUV17 if I make it...

Plus it would be cool to see my childhood home again I lived at mile marker 99 when I was a kid…


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

IRC that's awesome! Book room at Gilbert's ASAP... I'm tying up some Tarpon flies and giving them to those who attend this event. Just alittle goodie to go along with the stalker mask and shirt Eric will have available.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome BRunneerrr.  Good idea.  Now I just have to get better at casting. LOL

Eric, Money sent to your Paypal


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Awesome BRunneerrr.  Good idea.  Now I just have to get better at casting. LOL
> 
> Eric, Money sent to your Paypal


you have a lot of time to work on it... might need alittle more power than an 8wt for the poons tho : we will get it done lol


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> IRC that's awesome! Book room at Gilbert's ASAP... I'm tying up some Tarpon flies and giving them to those who attend this event. Just alittle goodie to go along with the stalker mask and shirt Eric will have available.


Thanks man that's awesome… I must admit though, I'm not a fly fisherman. I will however be looking for a used 8WT after I get my skiff setup. 

I will hopefully book a room tonight, either one of my best friends and myself will attend or if he can't my wife said she would go if her schedule permits. Just need one of them to commit. 

I am at best an ok spin tackle fisherman. Fishing is my favorite hobby and is what I do to relax during the week, catching fish is always a plus but not required.

On a more important note, How hard are the waters to navigate down there? Any literature I can read up on? It's been 15 years since I've fished down there and will need a little guidance. I really don't want to get anyone hurt or mess my skiff up.

As far as spin tackle goes, I know most here fly fish but here's what I'm thinking of bringing; 

(1) Penn Slammer 3000 (15lb mono) on a 90" rod, 
(1) Penn 722z (10lb mono) on a 84" rod.
(1) similar size 3000 - 5000 series on 84" to 96" rod (this rod will be new)

Will these be heavy enough? The only rods I have that are heavier are for bottom fishing offshore.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

All those are fine. A 5000 size reel should be ok with medium size poons. No worries these weekends are all about fun and good company. Fishing for all of us is the bonus


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> No worries these weekends are all about fun and good company. Fishing for all of us is the bonus



Could not have said it better myself!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

> Awesome BRunneerrr.  Good idea.  Now I just have to get better at casting. LOL
> 
> Eric, Money sent to your Paypal


I heard casting problems were overblown, but you really had a hard time grasping the fact that catching that snapper on your New Fly Outfit doesn't count when using live Shrimp. Practice, Practice, Practice, you will never forgot that 1st Fish on Fly nor that feeling that now you are truly a "Fly Fisher-person" and now par with Lefty, Stue and Pâté and Flip and that you are all in "The Fly Fishing Club" Forever and Ever.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

No I'm doing good with the practice casts. Waiting to catch my first fish on my fly setup. Can't wait to cast into some tailing reds. I have caught plenty on others setups but this is my first one purchased. Can't wait!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A few weeks away!!! Who's coming!?!

Can we get a roll call????


1. Myself and Dan Decibel
2. Ryan (Bollywood) and Warren (Brunnerrrr)
3. Ryan (High and Dry)
4. Matt and Kelly Cox (Red Ripper)
5. Jose Sanchez (JSanchez)

I know there's more of you.


----------



## ColeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

Cole Morgan. Not sure who, if anyone will be joining me. I invited that Ankona dealer Marty to join me, but I don't believe he can make it.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Marty needs to put his big boy pants on... Wish he could make it


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Marty needs to put his big boy pants on... Wish he could make it



i wish i could make it too....no cash. literally can't afford a trip down south right now.


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

> A few weeks away!!! Who's coming!?!
> 
> Can we get a roll call????
> 
> ...


I found out I have to work and can't get down there. I am still very interested in some shirts and face masks. I have not been out in weeks and I am itching. If you still have some shirts etc and willing to ship them to me I will get you the money.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Any of you guys know what time the ramp opens at Gilberts?


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Any of you guys know what time the ramp opens at Gilberts?


I believe it's 24 hours


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool thanks. My girlfriend and I will be down Friday evening ready to fish.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

You can always use the ramp at CC.  ;D

I will be fishing with my buddy Will from the flamingo getogether on the H & D Copperhead. 

We will be there fri- sun. Beaches. ;D


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Was in the area yesterday. Hope the fishing is as good next weekend!


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

I'm coming (Mike) with my buddy Jared. Well be there very late Fri night. Have a room booked at Gilbert's for Fri and Sat night.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Who's coming!?!

Can we get a roll call????


1. Eric (Paint it Black) and Dan Decibel
2. Ryan (Bollywood) and Warren (Brunnerrrr)
3. Ryan (High & Dry Adventures) and Will
4. Matt (Red Ripper) and Kelly
5. Jose Sanchez (JSanchez) and ?
6. Mike (Miller) and Jared
7. Cole (C_Morgan) and ?
8. (Blackmantis) and girlfriend
9. (Skinny Cayenne) and ?


----------



## ColeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

> Who's coming!?!
> 
> Can we get a roll call????
> 
> ...


Decided to bring the wife. She's extremely novice, but I'm looking forward to meeting everyone, not too concerned with catching tons of fish. We'll be down Saturday AM. I was thinking of fishing south Biscayne or Flamingo. We usually go to Flamingo, but I thought I'd try something new. Any advice for that area? Also, where and what time do we need to meet up Sat morning?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Can we get a roll call????


1. Eric (Paint it Black) and Dan Decibel
2. Ryan (Bollywood) and Warren (Brunnerrrr)
3. Ryan (High & Dry Adventures) and Will
4. Matt (Red Ripper) and Kelly
5. Jose Sanchez (JSanchez) and ?
6. Mike (Miller) and Jared
7. Cole (C_Morgan) and Carly
8. (Blackmantis) and girlfriend


Sweet


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

> Can we get a roll call????
> 
> 
> 1. Eric (Paint it Black) and Dan Decibel
> ...


Would anyone like any palolo worms for the weekend while I'm tying?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Can we get a roll call????
> >
> >
> > 1. Eric (Paint it Black) and Dan Decibel
> ...


I'll take a couple if you're willing. lol


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

You got it, I will tie up some extras for whoever wants.


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> You got it, I will tie up some extras for whoever wants.


ill take you on your fly offer.
im going with alain aka alien and his wife gianna and my wife ashley.
planning on leaving the women at the hotel and fishing with alien.
so many options for fishing down there...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> > You got it, I will tie up some extras for whoever wants.
> 
> 
> ill take you on your fly offer.
> ...


Will and I are fishing Fri night and Sat

Cool man my Wife, Katie and Will's wife, Simone are coming on sat afternoon for the evening festivities and Sunday R & R



Anymore? 

1. Eric (Paint it Black) and ?
2. Ryan (Bollywood) and Warren (Brunnerrrr)
3. Ryan (High & Dry Adventures) and Will
4. Matt (Red Ripper) and Kelly
5. Jose Sanchez (JSanchez) and ?
6. Mike (Miller) and Jared
7. Cole (C_Morgan) and Carly
8. William (Blackmantis) and Lindsey 
9. Alissa (Tampa Flats Girl) and Mike


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dan Decibel has to work, so I'm solo.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Alissa and Mike Cole may be coming down, too.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Anymore? 

01. Eric (Paint it Black) and ?
02. Ryan (Bollywood) and Warren (Brunnerrrr)
03. Ryan (High & Dry Adventures) and Will
04. Matt (Red Ripper) and Kelly
05. Jose Sanchez (JSanchez) and ?
06. Mike (Miller) and Jared
07. C_Morgan) and Carly
08. William (Blackmantis) and Lindsey 
09. Alissa (Tampa Flats Girl) and Mike
10. Anthony (Saltyguy) and guy from last time


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

There's been a worm hatch.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> There's been a worm hatch.


Nicely done Ill try one for you LOL.


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> There's been a worm hatch.


Nice


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

I will take on if you are still tying. I'm just starting to fly fish.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

We are getting in late tonight. What's the plan for the morning?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'll be there. Four of us are staying farther south in Key Largo though. Rock Reef Resort, it is. Sorry Gilbert's!


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

We are in town. Any plan for the morning? Anyone want to get us free use of the boat launch on their room at Gilbert's? LOL


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm launching out of Islamorada I think.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

All, thanks for the great time this weekend! Hospitality and great company! Oh ya, great fishing too!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

The last few months have been go go go around my town and a Ankona Owners Weekend in the Keys was just what the doctor ordered.  

It clearly was a get together than an official strict tournament.  Everyone was in chill mode for sure.  

Gilbert's turned out to be awesome location. It served its purpose for sleeping.  Despite some reviews, it was clean and affordable.  A huge plus was that the boat ramp and parking were included with the room, our Ankonas were literally in the water right outside our doors, and the Live bands made for great entertainment with some food and adult beverages.

Anglers were able to tarpon fish at night, shoot over to Flamingo, drive down and stalk Islamorada, hit the flats in Tavernier, and even go oceanside for their targets.  

Meeting afterward and catching up from the last event made the trip.  We got to meet several new Ankonian's and even their significant others

Warren added to my new hobby of tying flies and showed me some sick tarpon flies.  We should have recorded my whip finish lesson.  Warren and Matt showed me and after a few tries, i was able.  I still hear Sanchez in the background "Let me show him without the tool!"  Laughable!

We hit town as well.  Watched some sports, played Pool and cruised blackwater sound.  

We participated in the festivities at Big Chill, Sundowners, CJ's and of course Gilberts. 

Note to self flash photography at night may result in almost colliding with a yacht that had no lights on it!

All in all, it was a awesome Event and look forward to the next one.

We are getting the pictures together, however, there was not a lot taken due to the amount of fun. (aka drinking)

Eric had some art with him and I was even to purchase a Redfish piece I have been wanting.  Getting it framed shortly.

Thanks to all.

Below is a bonus that Eric made for everyone at the Event.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

it was a great time as always. I could go on and on about this weekend. I will be posting pics later tonight... didnt take much but will post what I took...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Check out my post on the blog from this trip.

http://www.skinnywaterculture.com/blog/the-keys-to-life/#more-6175

Some of the photos by brunerrrrrr, the rest by myself.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

It was really nice to meet the people we had a chance to talk to. Everyone was awesome. I was really bummed after meeting everyone we hadn't stayed at Gilbert's. We spent Sunday at the sandbar but didn't see any other owner stop by. Thanks for the suggestion though that place was perfect for the dog to swim and us to relax. This was our first vacation in almost two years due to work and school between the two of us. 

I owe Warren and especially Matt a care package of some nice flies. 

I hope you guys put something like this together again. Maybe Marco Island of Everglades City!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, we were all beat, and all happened to get back to Gilbert's at the same time, so we ended up going to eat at Steamers's across the creek. played a few games of pool, and went back to Gilbert's to head home. Ryan wanted to go to the sandbar, but we were just beat, and had no idea you were out there.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

We kind of found it by accident by his description. Saw some great places to look for laid up tarpon out in front of it. We almost got ran over by a speed boat and two center consoles running over there. We did find a free boat ramp, I think the only one in Key Largo. It is a really nice ramp and perfect place to run across to Flamingo at Sunset Park.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet, there's another free ramp that Alissa launched out of on Sunday on the oceanside. but it was a terrible dirt ramp with dinghies tied up all across the ramp. lol


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

It is always fun I have a blast at every event and blackmantis you are welcome for the flies and anyone else that didn't receive a fly package let me know I have more to those that attended


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

i didnt get one!!


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

You don't like
My flies friend


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> It was really nice to meet the people we had a chance to talk to. Everyone was awesome. I was really bummed after meeting everyone we hadn't stayed at Gilbert's. We spent Sunday at the sandbar but didn't see any other owner stop by. Thanks for the suggestion though that place was perfect for the dog to swim and us to relax.  This was our first vacation in almost two years due to work and school between the two of us.
> 
> I owe Warren and especially Matt a care package of some nice flies.
> 
> I hope you guys put something like this together again. Maybe Marco Island of Everglades City!


Dude thanks for the flies also. The hatch should be happening during my vacay so I will def be giving them a go


----------

